# Dog Grooming Business Name



## Poipin (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Guys
I know you are an imaginative lot so are you all ready for a brain storming session? 

I am trying to come up with a business name for my dog grooming service which I am hoping to open in the new year. 

So far this is the list.......

Ruff Mutts
Dogs S'Paw
Pawsh Grooming
Hound Dog Grooming
Paw Spaw
Bubbling Barks
Paws Retreat
Paws & Relax
Tail Waggers
Lil Shop of Howlers (love this one lol) 
E H Grooming (my name....boring) 
Gorgeous Grooms

Anyone think these are any good? 
Anyone got even better suggestions?

Thanks guys


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

what about Furry Friends Day Spa??

makes it sound like a relaxing day out! lol


----------



## MadhouseMum (Sep 30, 2009)

How about Mutts Cuts?


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

How about these

Mucky Mutts
Dazzling Dogs
Brush n Go
Paws n Tails
Rags 2 Riches
Purty pups
Barking Brushes
Parlour Paws
Shiney Friends
Womans Best Friend


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

If you have a sense of humour how about ......

Doggy Style


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Poipin said:


> Hi Guys
> I know you are an imaginative lot so are you all ready for a brain storming session?
> 
> I am trying to come up with a business name for my dog grooming service which I am hoping to open in the new year.
> ...


What about Paws 'n' Claws. :thumbup1:


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

Muddy Paws......:d


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

liking Mucky Mutts


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Paws 'n' Claws
Snip Pets
Sitting Pretty
Mucky Pupz
B4 'n' After
Doggie Styling.<<<<<<<<<could raise a few eyebrows lolololol 

Luk Gud In This.

:thumbup1:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Wag and Polish

Grooming Lovely

Posh paws

Mutleys palour


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

mutts 'r' us


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

I love Paws Retreat


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Cat_Crazy said:


> If you have a sense of humour how about ......
> 
> Doggy Style


You could have a spin off company selling coats and collars and call it "Doggy Fashion"


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

lick n brush-up


----------



## Poipin (Aug 14, 2009)

gungirl said:


> How about these
> 
> Mucky Mutts
> Dazzling Dogs
> ...


im loving dazzling dogs and Barking Brushes lol 


mitch4 said:


> Wag and Polish
> 
> Grooming Lovely
> 
> ...


Grooming Lovely is great


kathryn773 said:


> lick n brush-up


could be interesting haha

Thanks guys, all great suggestions. Knew I could rely on you all


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

what about "paws for thought"


----------

